# Pets



## Klelia_Jerry (May 5, 2015)

What's your favourite pet?


----------



## BlackMiniRex (May 22, 2016)

probably my rabbit! ;D


----------



## devoraleigh (Nov 4, 2016)

Don't have a pet now. But looking to buy a Flemish Giant Rabbit


----------



## RavenousDragon (Nov 4, 2016)

Mine is my little male rabbit Whiskey because of all of my pets, he's the only one who outsmarts me on a regular basis. My other rabbit, Brandy, is of average intelligence, and very sweet. And my cat is the sweetest but literally the stupidest animal I've ever met (I love her to death, but really, she is quite dumb). But Whiskey can and WILL find a way to get where he wants and what he wants. I have to come up with a new puzzle toy for him daily to keep him preoccupied while I'm in class and work otherwise he goes crazy.


----------



## BlackRabbits (Nov 5, 2016)

This would be a complex question for me. I keep a variety of pets, from cats and dogs and rabbits to several species of birds, to puffer fish. I love each species in a different way because of the different ways to interact with them. For the most part, I do have a favourite of each species. 

For cats, I have four. Two are Sphynx, one is Siamese, and one is a huge old male grey tabby I adopted from a shelter. My favourite is the Siamese, he's the most devoted to me. He cries if I shut him out of a room where I am, and can usually be found curled up on my lap when I'm sitting on the couch. The Sphynx are fine and affectionate, but they have quirky and sometimes irritating habits. The Old Man prefers to be on his own most of the time, he has always been pretty independent. 

My two dogs are a Chihuahua and a Chihuahua mix. I love both equally.

Right now I have four rabbits, Zelda (dwarf mix), Stewart (Netherland Dwarf), Rupert (Giant Chinchilla) and Saoirse (Flemish Giant). Right now my favourite is Saoirse. She's the most friendly and interactive of the group. Zelda and Stewart are bonded and prefer each other's company, and Rupert has a shy personality. 

Birds: I have a parrotlet, two pairs of button quail, and a whole bunch of budgies. I recently rescued six budgies that were left behind by a former tenant in my apartment building. I bought a huge flight cage for them, which I now called Budgie City. The budgies are my favourite because it's so much fun to watch them in their cage. I tamed the parrotlet but he became very stubborn and bratty, eventually took up biting as his favourite hobby. So now he stays in a big flight cage with all of his toys. 

I like my two little puffer fish a lot as well. They are cute and chubby and they swim around like little helicopters.


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Nov 6, 2016)

BlackRabbits said:


> This would be a complex question for me. I keep a variety of pets, from cats and dogs and rabbits to several species of birds, to puffer fish. I love each species in a different way because of the different ways to interact with them. For the most part, I do have a favourite of each species.
> 
> For cats, I have four. Two are Sphynx, one is Siamese, and one is a huge old male grey tabby I adopted from a shelter. My favourite is the Siamese, he's the most devoted to me. He cries if I shut him out of a room where I am, and can usually be found curled up on my lap when I'm sitting on the couch. The Sphynx are fine and affectionate, but they have quirky and sometimes irritating habits. The Old Man prefers to be on his own most of the time, he has always been pretty independent.
> 
> ...


puffer fish? awww! could you post pics?


----------



## BlackRabbits (Nov 6, 2016)

BlackMiniRex said:


> puffer fish? awww! could you post pics?



This is the best I could do with a cellphone that delays taking the pic for 5 seconds after you push the button.


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Nov 6, 2016)

cool! i'v always wanted a fish.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 8, 2016)

Our 4 bunnies and our 2 little dogs (Great Danes--208 an173 pounds respectively) and our 2 Zebra Finches---how can you pick just one as a favorite?


----------



## Alek (May 9, 2017)

Wow, it's hard for me to say really. I've had so many animals, and exotic pets. Besides my cats and dogs (I have to say that, they're reading this post), I'd say I love rabbits (obviously) and snakes. Snakes are very interesting pets. They really recognize their people, and enjoy laying with you. I also loved my tortoise, she'd follow me around, and was very friendly/ Also, I had a hand tamed budgie as a child that was amazing and I went everywhere with him. I also love hamsters, I use to breed both dwarf and Syrian hamsters, and I loved caring for them. They are more temperamental than most rodents, but they have tons of personality. Each animal is unique and shares their love in a unique way, which is what I love about animals more than people.


I hate apes though, all apes- apes are nasty animals. Also dolphins, can't stand dolphins.


----------

